
IBM Built a Copy of the Internet for Mock Cyberattacks - merlin_g
http://www.pcmag.com/news/349629/ibm-built-a-copy-of-the-internet-for-mock-cyberattacks
======
SixSigma
Sandia Labs worked on a similar project to this in 2009, booting 1 million
Linux VMs on their cluster to model Botnets

[https://share.sandia.gov/news/resources/news_releases/sandia...](https://share.sandia.gov/news/resources/news_releases/sandia-
computer-scientists-successfully-boot-one-million-linux-kernels-as-virtual-
machines/)

